# Artist Pet Peeves?



## Oceanie (Aug 6, 2020)

Hah, so I do art, and I like to call myself an artist lol. I was just wondering what some other artists's pet peeves are?


----------



## Mehidk (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m not an artist per se, but I do graphic design and prepress work. Does that count?  One thing that drives me insane is that some “designers” don’t understand the difference between RGB and CMYK.


----------



## Oceanie (Aug 7, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> I’m not an artist per se, but I do graphic design and prepress work. Does that count?  One thing that drives me insane is that some “designers” don’t understand the difference between RGB and CMYK.


I'd say that counts!


----------



## Nuage (Aug 9, 2020)

My pet peeve is when people lick there fingers and blend there art work with licked fingers.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm not exactly familiar eith what pet peeves are, but i'm guessing it's something annoying?
If so then i have a lot.

Graphite/charcoal/lead smudging an otherwise clean, lineless sketch so badly that i have to line it and erase the sketch.
Never ever finding the exact supply you want from the store.
Having something amazing in your head, putting it on paper looking like absolute dud.
Faulty markers bought in a package from store. I have seen people pay a nice sum for awesome colour markers(come prepacked) that just dried before use.
That screechy squeaky sound drying markers, brush pens and felt tip pens make.
Not having decently reliable supplies. Had a bunch of fine liners like that. Or perhaps i'm an idiot and don't know how to use pigma ink liners without those tips sinking in.
Hand instability. Had a brush tip pen, made nice lines but i suck at motorical fine skills so lines were always wonky and too fat/thin. That one dried out on me.

Am i the only one with so many?


----------



## cbsb (Aug 9, 2020)

Nope. We're all quirky. My biggest artist pet peeve (yes-annoyance) is also that what is produced almost never is as good as what the vision was AND that supplies are so expensive(!) - although this most likely depends on your medium. Also, don't get me started on lack of time to create art at all.... I'm just going to go pet my bunnies or cats now.


----------



## Oceanie (Aug 9, 2020)

One of my pet peeves is when people don't appreciate your work; they either ignore it when you show it to them, or they take their pencil and try to "fix" it. One of my ex-friends took my drawing and she wrote in super big letters all over it. I told her it had taken me at least 30 minutes- 1 hour to get it done, and she was like "Oh, sorry." Smh.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 9, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> One of my pet peeves is when people don't appreciate your work; they either ignore it when you show it to them, or they take their pencil and try to "fix" it. One of my ex-friends took my drawing and she wrote in super big letters all over it. I told her it had taken me at least 30 minutes- 1 hour to get it done, and she was like "Oh, sorry." Smh.


Uwaah that sucks! People casually ask me (in class mostly) hey what're you doing? And they HAVE to be RIGHT BEHIND ME, staring over my shoulder so steep that sometimes their head is in my field of vision and i can't see. I'm too socially awkward abd introverted though to tell that person to back the heck off. When i tell them "oh drawing" "oh inking and colouring" or "just writing" they ask to see it. I usually let them see the drawings, they take a short look at it, go "oh, okay" and give it back, then abruptly leave. They don't sometimes say "nice" to me even if they really didn't mean it! 
If i'm writing into my class notebook or one especially for a specific story, i usually won't let them read it as i like to write dark stuff. Not really like "hey there's drama and there's pain and jail and mind********* whatever-y", more like psychological discomfort-y and "watdahekk-iz-dat-y" stuff. Sometimes it gets cringey and i'm quirky enough, been bullied more than enough so i don't want to get any more of that crap thrown at me. That's why i usually write in englidh in handwriting that is illegible to most So i usually try to politely refuse, or focus on class and hide the notebook. 
Those are some other things that annoy me.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 9, 2020)

My only "pet" peeve is my dog Bender--always under foot, 176 pounds, and he farts a lot--so, I have to relocate my work table if I want to breathe!


----------



## SableSteel (Aug 9, 2020)

When people draw paw pads on rabbits haha. Drawing faces is also a huge annoyance; I can never get the symmetry and expression right. 
I do digital art myself so I don't have to worry too much about art stores and mediums, thank god. This is my latest digital piece


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 9, 2020)

Ooh are those birds some type of swallows? That art is so cool!
I too own a drawing tablet but i suck at digital, so i stick to classic pencil and fineliners, also i'm for some reason doing an inktober type challenge in august just for the fun of it.
@SableSteel do you do inktobers? If so, do you plan on doing it this year?


----------



## SableSteel (Aug 9, 2020)

I do inktober (though not with actual ink - I do it all digital).


----------



## Oceanie (Aug 9, 2020)

I try to do Inktober every year, but I always forget and only remember when the month is almost over.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 (Aug 10, 2020)

Nancy McClelland said:


> My only "pet" peeve is my dog Bender--always under foot, 176 pounds, and he farts a lot--so, I have to relocate my work table if I want to breathe!


This made me laugh so hard


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 (Aug 10, 2020)

My biggest pet peeve is when I'm drawing and then the tip breaks off


----------



## Oceanie (Aug 10, 2020)

Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 said:


> My biggest pet peeve is when I'm drawing and then the tip breaks off


Mhm same. But I do digital art a lot so, not a problem for me as much as it used to be when I was younger.


----------



## Halndallas (Aug 10, 2020)

I THOUGH THIS WAS A RABBIT FORUM???? DID I MISS SOMETHING?


----------



## Oceanie (Aug 10, 2020)

I posted this thread in the "Let Your Hare Down- The place to discuss everything BUT rabbits" category. While this is a rabbit forum, talking just about rabbits will not necessarily help us as a community. Getting to share our personal lives, experiences, and just random thoughts help us to know who we are talking to, so we can relate, not just about rabbits, but about other things too. We can just ask rabbit-related questions and get rabbit-related answers, but it's more fun and inviting to once-in-a-while get to know who we are interacting with. For many people on here, this is the only way they get to really talk about themselves in a more casual way, or meet others with the same interest as them.
You can disagree with this part of the forum as much as you want, but they won't change the website just for your annoyances; you just have to deal with it the adult way and ignore it.


----------



## Spectralmoon (Aug 11, 2020)

My pet peeve is having my original project/offer turned into something entirely different. 

Example: I do a small bit of everything for an amount of time. Right now I'm sculpting. My current project is to make a backflow incense burner (an incense burner that uses incense cones instead of sticks, and the smoke flows down and out instead of up), and I mistakenly asked someone what they thought a cool idea would be for one. They started it off as a winter cave with real crystal stalagmites... ok, can be done. I'm a crystal person and I do have an abundance of random points I can use. Then he started talking about "subtle lighting" to accentuate the crystals. Then it turned into back lighting. Now this thing has a battery operated LED system, which will need a separate light box built underneath with a spot for a switch or a cord, and it'll have to sit at least 1.5 inches higher to make room for the light box. Then he wants LEDs in the ceiling, with crystal STALACTITES TOO. Btw, I don't know how to wire a battery box, so I'm looking that up... copper wires, tiny resistors that I need to dig out of an old VCR, wiring in a switch, making a battery cap to hold the wires... Yeah. NO. I'd have to do all of that first just to know how large to make the light box to sculpt on.

Now he's all excited for his new night light and I'm sitting here wondering what happened to my incense burner idea. ⚰


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 14, 2021)

Late to this party thread but this is my own pet peeve as an artist, myself. When I do find someone who appreciates my drawings, they begin to harass me for "free art" (knowing full well my time is commission based), or those who steal other's art and claim it as their own.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 14, 2021)

I’m a little late too.  but I hate it when you can show someone your
BEST art piece, and they will say “yeah sure looks nice”, but when people that aren’t very gifted at art (no offense) draw something like a poorly drawn FLOWER, they get all the attention.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 14, 2021)

Madelyn L. said:


> I’m a little late too.  but I hate it when you can show someone your
> BEST art piece, and they will say “yeah sure looks nice”, but when people that aren’t very gifted at art (no offense) draw something like a poorly drawn FLOWER, they get all the attention.


Don't get me wrong, it is nice to help encourage people to explore their artistic side. But without the proper criticism, or the proper encouragement, people who can't do well with art end up outshining those who spent hours to days to months on their own work and style.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 14, 2021)

That is exactly how I feel, don’t get me wrong


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't really do art, but in art class I really hate it when I accidently smear my charcoal sketches. It's really annoying! ;-;


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 21, 2021)

OMG! It happens when I draw with just pencil. It's so aggravating. Plus the charcoal or pencil lead gets on the hands. Oil pastels do this to me, too.


----------



## Roo1234 (Feb 21, 2021)

Chalk pastels, I like to smear them but then they also smear in places I don’t want


----------



## FoggyForest (Nov 27, 2021)

i hate it when little kids come up behind me and say "no, no, you're doing it WRONG" and draw all over the top of it in scribbles. I have a baby cousin so this has happened more than once.
What i REALLY hate though is when people call me a furry. Its happened like 5 times, i drew a dog on the whiteboard in class once, and immediately everyone started calling me a furry. same with siblings, friends, classmates, enemies, and pretty much everyone. I AM NOT A FURRY !!!!!





Also, plz don't judge my bad art! I draw on a $20 Huion 420 because I'm poor. :\ plus this is my first attempt at drawing anthros.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 27, 2021)

FoggyForest said:


> i hate it when little kids come up behind me and say "no, no, you're doing it WRONG" and draw all over the top of it in scribbles. I have a baby cousin so this has happened more than once.
> What i REALLY hate though is when people call me a furry. Its happened like 5 times, i drew a dog on the whiteboard in class once, and immediately everyone started calling me a furry. same with siblings, friends, classmates, enemies, and pretty much everyone. I AM NOT A FURRY !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


If you're a furry, then I am too. (Which we're not. WE'RE ARTISTS!!) I'm not very good at drawing anthros. But I do draw half humanoid half animal people. Like this drawing I did of Yuki the snow leopard. Or my profile picture, which is just me with wolf-like ears and tail.


----------



## FoggyForest (Nov 27, 2021)

wow that's awesome! you are so talented.


----------



## SableSteel (Nov 27, 2021)

FoggyForest said:


> Also, plz don't judge my bad art! I draw on a $20 Huion 420 because I'm poor. :\ plus this is my first attempt at drawing anthros.


That's nice art. The colors are really complimentary. I also draw on a Huion tablet (h610, they are about $50 from amazon) I don't do very much furry art but I do do some, here is one sketch


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 28, 2021)

One of my recent pet peeves is that when people use cheaper tools than the "industry standards" they often get shamed for it.
Why would one need the absolute best tools to create art? It doesn't have to be expensive in order to work. It doesn't have to be fancy in order to be effective.
I can relate to being called a furry tho. I created a partial costume for a theatre performance and immediately got called a furry just because it was a bunny character in the play.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 28, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> One of my recent pet peeves is that when people use cheaper tools than the "industry standards" they often get shamed for it.
> Why would one need the absolute best tools to create art? It doesn't have to be expensive in order to work. It doesn't have to be fancy in order to be effective.
> I can relate to being called a furry tho. I created a partial costume for a theatre performance and immediately got called a furry just because it was a bunny character in the play.


People who shame others for not using the best "art tools" in the business doesn't get that not everyone has the money to get it. I used to draw with a mouse and keyboard before I got my first graphics tablet, which was a cheap tablet called the Kanvus. A follower of mine on my FB page sent me his old Wacom tablet after I lost the install disk to the Kanvus tablet and it's been my tool ever since. I still use paper and pencils, too. It's not the tools that make the artist. It's the art the artist creates.


----------

